# dried apple rub



## shellbellc (May 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever thought of running dried apples through a food processor and making a dry rub out it?  I guess you could use all kinds of dried fruit for this, just wondering if anyone ever did it.


----------



## jts70 (May 23, 2007)

I have never done it ,but a friend  of my has and it turned really good! Spareribs were the meat,with his normal rub and the apples . YUM


----------

